# MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight *beamshots on page 3*



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Sep 15, 2007)

DX has a new 3 Cree Flashlight powered with 4 CR123.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5971

For 45$ this is cheap, cheap, cheap!

If the following specs and built quality are right, this will sell like hell!

The beam seems a bit weird and ringy...

What do you think about it?



Mfg Mr.Urahara


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

I'M BUYING ONE. 
I'VE BEEN DYING FOR ANOTHER 3 CREE LIGHT. 
HOW DO THE CR123 BATTERIES COMPARE TO A D SIZE BATTERY. 
LESS MAH I KNOW BUT MORE VOLTAGE, SO HOW IS RUNTIME?
WHAT RECHARGEABLES SHOULD I GET. 
I DIDN'T REALLY WANT TO GET INTO LITHIUM BATTERIES BUT I GOTTA HAVE THIS LIGHT.


----------



## svander07 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

*What are the specs?*

It only looks like that becasue it is close to the wall or whatever the light is hitting. My tri-star phaser dose the same thing, move it away a few feet and you will not be able to see it.


----------



## yellow (Sep 15, 2007)

without any info regarding current to the leds, there is nothing useful to type.

IF this light would use two 18650 (would make same size) and the leds would run on 1 A, runtime would be a bit more than 1.5 hours.
Possibly the same with the 4 primaries, who knows? :Thinking:


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

The light has a very ugly beam pattern.


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

wow very good deal compare to the solar force.


----------



## martonic (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

Here are the specifications according to DX:

*Specifications:*
Dimensions: 250 in x 224 in x 0.48 in
Weight: YANG oz


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

My guess is that the 3 leds are wired in series and direct-driven. The required output voltage would be around 11.1v hence the need for 4 X CR123s. 2 X LiIons would probably not have enough voltage, so 18650 are obsolet.

This is only my guess but makes sense, hm?

What would be an alternative to this? The WolfEyes Thunder comes to my mind but 4 times the price of the DX light but can take two 18650.


----------



## mr.trooper (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

According to the specs it weighs YANG ounces. lets do the math

Y = 25'th letter, A=1, N=14, G = 7. 

25 + 1 + 14 + 7 = 47oz = 2.9lbs

Even more interesting is the fact that this lights reflector is nearly 21 feet in diameter (250in), 18 feet long (224in), and has a tube diameter thats smaller than the batteries that fit inside of it.

Basicaly what we have here is an anti-aircraft search light! AND FOR ONLY $50! WHAT A STEAL!


----------



## martonic (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

The same item, apparently, is available

here

at approximately twice the price.:naughty:

The description of the "3 modes" switch is the same as for the Solar Force L603, and the tailcap looks the same. The L603 "3-mode switch" is known to be defective. Some workarounds, however, seem to be available by substituting Lumapower parts into the switch assembly.


----------



## zifnab69 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

well i'm looking for a 4-500 lumen light.
if it's a great light, i'll buy it.....


----------



## f22shift (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



ernsanada said:


> The light has a very ugly beam pattern.


thats normal for the distance


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



zifnab69 said:


> well i'm looking for a 4-500 lumen light.
> if it's a great light, i'll buy it.....


 
Then look elsewhere, and be prepared to spend alot more money for a "great light". DX has never sold a "great" product, just "cheap" products in every sense of the word.


----------



## sims2k (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

I was going to buy one until I saw what Kaidomain has and now I am buying the Triple Seoul SSC U-BIN LED wired in series light that has better specs than the MX.


----------



## zifnab69 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

@sims2k

hello, 
where do you find that the kaidomain light was better than the DX
The 3 SSC is 700ma current regulated, and just 1 level of light, no low and high, no strob....
and due to the photo, it dont sound well finished.


----------



## sims2k (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



zifnab69 said:


> @sims2k
> 
> hello,
> where do you find that the kaidomain light was better than the DX
> ...



zifnab69,

My experience with some DX lights very recently has left sour grapes in my mouth....malfunctioning switches..&..offcenter emitters. Those are little annoyances but I just want lights that are better built as compared to the ROV 4W 3C lights. I know these are cheap lights but a nice finish...glass lens...aluminum reflectors are some criteria that I look for in a light. From what I have read so far about Kaidomain lights I am hoping for better products. Just my opinion....


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



f22shift said:


> thats normal for the distance




How do you know?

Do you have this light?


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



ernsanada said:


> How do you know?
> 
> Do you have this light?



I don't but do you?


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



nanotech17 said:


> I don't but do you?



Sorry I don't have the light.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



ernsanada said:


> How do you know?
> 
> Do you have this light?


multiple emitters look like that when it's close to the wall. it'll look different when you stand back.


----------



## zifnab69 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

No news about it?
is somebody made review about it ?
is it well machined ?
what is the outpul in lumens?
Is it a good flashlight
thank you


----------



## kaidomain (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

It gives about 650mA current to each LED. This light has some sort of regulation, but probably not full regulated. The switch feels good and the mode switching operation is easy. It's well machined, and the HAII coating is even, but not the strongest HAII coating I have seen. It gives a very tight beam for long throw.

Cons: Plastic lens, plastic SOP reflector, no momentary switch


----------



## zifnab69 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

640 mah it's not very hight.... how many lumens so ? 360 ?
it only can use cr123, no 18650 right ?
maybe it's better to wait some time for a powerfull 3 led light
are you shure it's plastic lens because they say "glass lens"
thank you


----------



## serious sam (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

It says it can use 2X18650.

Have some pics of the head with the lens & reflector removed. Looks like those leds are connected in series.

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/powerreg-cree-high-power-flashlight-p-782.html


----------



## zifnab69 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

any idea of "how many lumens" ?
and is it sure it can use 18650 because on DX they don't speak about that...
is 2 18650 is best than 4 rcr128 ?
thank you


----------



## serious sam (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



zifnab69 said:


> any idea of "how many lumens" ?
> and is it sure it can use 18650 because on DX they don't speak about that...
> is 2 18650 is best than 4 rcr128 ?
> thank you


 
RCR128 or you mean RCR123?

No idea how many actual lumen, but saw from ebay being listed as 500 lumens but as you might know, people tend to exaggerate things in ebay sometimes.

2 x 18650 = 3.7V x 2 = 7.4V (or 8.4V fresh from the charger) compare to

4 x CR123 = 3.0V x 4 = 12V compare to

4 x 3.0V RCR123 = 3.4V - 3.8V (fresh off the charger) x 4 = 13.6V - 15.2V no idea if the driver will be able to take it without ??

Higher voltage = less current being drawn = longer run time (i think...)

I think there are some drivers that are mean to take lower voltage but higher current to achieve equal output. Hey im still flipping thru thousand of pages on CPF :sick2:

But 18650 is rated at 2500mAh compare to 3.0V RCR123 usually around 500mAh to 650mAh

Probably will see less lumen when using 18650 compare to CR123/RCR123?

I think DX is waiting for somebody from CPF to do a review, then DX can post the answer/result in their website. In the meantime CPFers is waiting for DX to come out with the answers.... so its a game of waiting.

Probably the best thing to do is wait for a review and in the mean time flip thru several thousand page of this forum while you wait.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

Someone wrote on DX:



> This flashlight is in my hand, now.
> 
> Some quick data with 4 x fresh AW R123 :
> 
> ...




on Q-Chinagoods, it seems thst the light is not glued like other lights.
When it is not, it will be really easy to mod this one


MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

i can vouch for the solar force. 
absolutely beautiful beam. 
i had to show my wife and two of my friends. 
B E A U T I F U L


----------



## moon lander (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

im wondering if you can get to the driver in this light to replace it. someone makes a driver that is made for 3 cree run off 2x18650. looks like a perfect host to me.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

When mine arrives i will make a review and will of course look if the "driver" is accessable and if there is enough room to install something else like a shark.

Got a shipping confirmation from Hongkong-post: 27.09.2007

That means like 8-14 days to arrive here in Germany.

Grrrr.... but hey, patience is a virtue...

On Qualitychinagxxds it seems to me to be the same flashlight and on the describtion it says: 
battery: 2x18650/4xLIR123A













it seems to be easy modable but who knows, this could be a pre-prodution where they did not glued the head...

we will find out...

MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## serious sam (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*


----------



## markone (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



Mr.Urahara reloaded said:


> Someone wrote on DX:
> 
> This flashlight is in my hand, now.
> 
> ...



I am the man :wave:

I have to say that for the price i'm quite satisfied.
The overall output is for sure greater than my MRV, (even if the Lumapower throw a bit further) maybe a bit more than the 300 lumens that i initially guessed.

I tried both lights inside a scrub, of course at night time, and the triple is much more effective.

What i do not like is :

1) the external treatment, not so good
2) the level sequence : LOW, STROBE, HIGH
3) QC, one led has glue residual on top of it

Cleaning the glue on the led i have discovered that is not a good idea to try to clean plastic reflector, the polishing will suffer.
Just a very light damage, but i'm wondering if i can restore the original level with some treatment.

But for 32 Euros, i can accept all above.

I'm just wondering which kind of regulator is installed, i could guess a simple buck; it could be interesting to trick it for a bit more current through the leds.

The flashlight may be opened very easy, just rotating the bezel.

Concluding, IMHO is a deal.

Marco.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



markone said:


> I am the man :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You say the head is not glued?

Ok, my shark board is now on the way:devil:

I still wonder what kind of driver is in there. 

Do you run it with cr123s or 18650?

can't wait for mine to arrive...


----------



## markone (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



Mr.Urahara reloaded said:


> You say the head is not glued?
> 
> Ok, my shark board is now on the way:devil:
> 
> ...



AW R123, i do think that it light-up with 18650s.

What is "shark board" ?


----------



## zifnab69 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

shure that only 300 lumens with 3 led is a bit disapointing because with 1 led we can reach the 200 lumens....
hope they made a new model with better driver soon.


----------



## markone (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



zifnab69 said:


> shure that only 300 lumens with 3 led is a bit disapointing because with 1 led we can reach the 200 lumens....
> hope they made a new model with better driver soon.



Mine is only a guess.

I can say that for sure is at least 300 Lumens, but i could be 400 as well. 
When you say that with one led you can obtain 200 lumens, you have to take into account reflector efficiency, that is always quite far from 100%.

I also sure that there is place for performance improvement modding the driver.

Of course, the best would be a booster board supplied by 2x 18650, with 1Amp output.

Does someone know if exist something like that, nice & cheap, on the web ?

Bye, Marco.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

@markone

Thats a shark, a boost-circuit.
If you want to go cheap, DX has some new ones but i don't know if they are capable to handle 3 LEDs.
The Shark can. If you use the SuFu with "shark" you will find all necessary information anbout it. But it is not cheap, but i think it is really worth the price:twothumbs.

MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## markone (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



Mr.Urahara reloaded said:


> Ok, my shark board is now on the way:devil:



Are you sure that the board mechanically fit in ?


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

I'm not sure if anything will fit in there, but there is nothing that will withstand a lathe:devil:


MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## markone (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



Mr.Urahara reloaded said:


> I'm not sure if anything will fit in there, but there is nothing that will withstand a lathe:devil:
> MfG Mr.Urahara



Bad news .... 18650s do not fit in the tube, diameter is equal to 17mm.

So, if you want to use booster circuit, prepare a couple of 17650/670 or proper tool for your lathe.


----------



## markone (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

I have just changed the thermal compound that interfaces the led base module, which contains also the electronic, to the flashlight body and now the external surface gets warmer much faster, meaning that the heat transfer has been improved.

I'm starting to think that the best mod for this light is to swap P4 leds (if really they are) with better bin.

The mounted ones seems to be exactly the following :

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3417


----------



## stansbrew (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

Thinkin bout it..................


----------



## stansbrew (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

Ok I ordered it


----------



## kaidomain (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

Confirmed: This light has glass lens, instead of plastic.


----------



## Phaetos (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



mr.trooper said:


> According to the specs it weighs YANG ounces. lets do the math
> 
> Y = 25'th letter, A=1, N=14, G = 7.
> 
> ...



What's more interesting is that your codebaeking skills are invaluable. And that YANG oz. = 2.9lbs actually sounds about right


----------



## sims2k (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

Anyone done comparison with the Kaidomain 3SSC light ? Wanted a brighter light than my SF L2 and 3D Magled.


----------



## markone (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



sims2k said:


> Anyone done comparison with the Kaidomain 3SSC light ? Wanted a brighter light than my SF L2 and 3D Magled.



The question is : has anyone already acquired the triple Kaido ?


----------



## markone (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

Another excursion on the darkness ... i'm starting to think that this flashlight is more on the 400 lumens side than less.

Yes, i am satisfied.


----------



## Steve L (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



sims2k said:


> Anyone done comparison with the Kaidomain 3SSC light ? Wanted a brighter light than my SF L2 and 3D Magled.


It hasn't shipped yet. I believe the latest shipping date is Oct 7


----------



## zifnab69 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

@markone.

So you confirm, no way to use 18650 and the lens is glass ?
What other batterie can we use to have more runtime than rcr123 ?
thank you


----------



## markone (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



zifnab69 said:


> @markone.
> 
> -So you confirm, no way to use 18650 and the lens is glass ?
> -What other batterie can we use to have more runtime than rcr123 ?
> thank you



-Yes, Yes.
-I do not know.


----------



## Steve L (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



zifnab69 said:


> @markone.
> 
> So you confirm, no way to use 18650 and the lens is glass ?
> What other batterie can we use to have more runtime than rcr123 ?
> thank you


A 17670, but I'm not sure if 8.4v (2 x 4.2v fully charged) is enough voltage. The 3 LED's are wired in series so without a boost driver it would need at least 10.5v(Vf of ~3.5v x 3).The first two numbers are the the diameter of the battery, the second two numbers are the length(in mm).


----------



## markone (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



Steve L said:


> A 17670, but I'm not sure if 8.4v (2 x 4.2v fully chaeged) is enough voltage. The 3 LED's are wired in series so without a boost driver it would need at least 10.5v(Vf of ~3.5v x 3).The first two numbers are the the diameter of the battery, the second two numbers are the length(in mm).



The diameter is exactly 17mm, so 17670 may not fit in, but most important the provided regulator is for sure a simple buck so the leds do not turn on at all with a pair of cells.

Also the capacity of one 17670, in terms of Whour, is practical the same of 2 x R123 at the current values that i have measured.

For who is thinking to exchange the circuit board, the PCB has a diameter of about one inch.


----------



## aussiebuddha (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



markone said:


> Bad news .... 18650s do not fit in the tube, diameter is equal to 17mm.
> 
> So, if you want to use booster circuit, prepare a couple of 17650/670 or proper tool for your lathe.



Mine takes 18650 with no problem and plenty of space.
maybe you got an old model or something?


----------



## markone (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



aussiebuddha said:


> Mine takes 18650 with no problem and plenty of space.
> maybe you got an old model or something?



Mine seems to be exactly the showed one on DX site :

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5971

Are you talking about the same flashlight ?

Marco.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

I've found some beamshots on takebeat's blog. Unfortunately the text is in japanese:duh2:

http://plaza.rakuten.co.jp/takebeat/diary/200710010000/


----------



## aussiebuddha (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

how did you get to DX?
It hasnt been working for me for the last week or so.
Not sure the sku but i got mine in dx.

By the way. I'm not completely happy about mine.
the build quality seems ok and all, and easy to mod. but the beam is quite ringy compared to single led lights.
I tried close and longer than 2mtr range but still ringy.



markone said:


> Mine seems to be exactly the showed one on DX site :
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5971
> 
> ...


----------



## markone (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



aussiebuddha said:


> how did you get to DX?
> It hasnt been working for me for the last week or so.
> Not sure the sku but i got mine in dx.
> 
> ...




DX works fine for me last weeks.

If your accept 18650s, sure is a different flashlight.
Upload an image so we can understand.
I can do the same later.

Bye, Marco.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

18650 fit in mine.

Maybe YOU are talking about a different light?????
Got mine from DX and pics:















MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## zifnab69 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

what is the best for you 4*rcr123 or 2*18650 ?
(runetime, lumens) 

thank you


----------



## markone (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



Mr.Urahara reloaded said:


> Maybe YOU are talking about a different light?????
> 
> MfG Mr.Urahara



Holy CRAP !

The exterior is the same !
The color of mine seems brighter, but this could depend by camera parameters.

Does the light turn on with 2x18650 ?
Could you measure the internal tube diameter with a caliper ?

Mine is exactly 17mm.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

ok, checked the inner diameter of the tube: aprox. 19mm.
It will lit up on 3 X cr123 but it is noticeable dimmer and that it 9v compared to 2x18650 is 8.4. I think you have to mod the driver, maybe put some q5 in.
I think it is a good modding-host! On the other hand the coating is really crap.
But man it good throw! Beamshots will follow on the weekend with a whole review.

MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## markone (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



Mr.Urahara reloaded said:


> ok, checked the inner diameter of the tube: aprox. 19mm.



Hi, 

damn, so mine has a different tube :shakehead
A lathe could be the cure, but i do not own one.
If the external diameter is the same, my flashlight has sturder tube.
Not a big trouble, but the mod with 2x18650 and 1A boost driver seems promising.



When i'll got home i'll post photos.

Bye, Marco.


----------



## markone (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

Here i am, the photos :













Useless to say, 18650 does not fit in 17mm hole.
The outer diameter of the tube, measured 55mm from the tailcap end, is 22mm.

So now we know that exist two type of this flashlight, mine has smaller tube hole.
For the rest, i'm happy for the performance vs price.

Marco.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

Sorry to hear man:mecry:


I'm not sure if there are two versions of this or if yours is a manufakturing failure?:shrug:

I agree, the output vs. price contrast is very good. I'm by now are satisfied with this light. Wanna know why?

Pictures::naughty:

First Dexlight X1, much the same as Jetbeam MKii X, on 14500:









And now MX POWER: got throw?








MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## markone (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



Mr.Urahara reloaded said:


> Sorry to hear man:mecry:
> 
> I'm not sure if there are two versions of this or if yours is a manufakturing failure?:shrug:



Who knows ?

Maybe some kind of prototype.

Have you a luxmeter for 1m lux reading ?

Another question : 

is the house on complete darkness (on photo) your home :candle:?

Brrrrrrr !


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



> s the house on complete darkness (on photo) your home



ROL!

Damn, you really got me laughting man!!!! i nearly spitt a whole mouhtfull of juice on the screen while reading it!

Thats my Pool-house...
I'm standing on the Balcony and under me is the wintergarden.

And no, i don't have a lux-meter:mecry maybe get one for X-mas)


----------



## txmatt (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*



markone said:


> Marco.



Now THAT's funny! A rechargeable LiIon with flames on the side. I've never understood why anyone would brand a LiIon with fire in the name. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## zifnab69 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

@Mr.Urahara reloaded 
vbmenu_register("postmenu_2173546", true); 
great pictures.
But how far is the pool house ?
thank you


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight*

good question,:thinking:

ok, walked the way and i tried average 1m steps and i got over 35m approx.
I'm going out on a lightning walk in half an hour and try it out with other distances. Beamshots will follow after the trip.

MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## jake25 (Oct 4, 2007)

someone needs to get this and the kai 3x SSC and have a showdown


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 4, 2007)

ok guys, i'm back from my little walk and i must say HOLY COW.
This thing is a real thrower.
I first got the feeling my P1D CE and my Dexlight X1 won't turn to high mode, when they were already in high. in comparison they looked like on low mode.
I really don't know how many Lumens the MX POWER 3Cree puts out of the front but a guess is in the 300-400 range ball park. This nightwalk was very exciting:twothumbs.

P.S: It is very foggy here tonight so i made no beamshots, i will do this in a clear night. ( beside the fog is was really fun, like a tight "laser"beam comming out of the light)
And by the way, i have another light on the way that will blow the MX POWER away:naughty:, but more info when it arives.

MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## vetkaw63 (Oct 4, 2007)

What is the real runtime?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## aussiebuddha (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi guys, Is it mine only, or I'm the only one bothered by the UGLY beam?
I'm not used to >1 led lights so i'm not sure if its supposed to be like this or not.. if so I'm quite disappointed.


----------



## markone (Oct 5, 2007)

aussiebuddha said:


> Hi guys, Is it mine only, or I'm the only one bothered by the UGLY beam?
> I'm not used to >1 led lights so i'm not sure if its supposed to be like this or not.. if so I'm quite disappointed.



I think that you have not to mind about near range beamshot, because it is not the job of this flashlight.

Anyway, at 3 meters mine is quite good.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 5, 2007)

This flashlight are not for close range!
IMHO this one is good for outdoor use up to 100m ( in pitch back darkness)

In the range of up to 10 meters there is no advantage to a Fenix or other 1LED lights, because it has a damn tight hotspot that is to much penetrating for close up.


MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## aussiebuddha (Oct 5, 2007)

Mr.Urahara reloaded said:


> This flashlight are not for close range!
> IMHO this one is good for outdoor use up to 100m ( in pitch back darkness)
> 
> In the range of up to 10 meters there is no advantage to a Fenix or other 1LED lights, because it has a damn tight hotspot that is to much penetrating for close up.
> ...



Problem is, It's not much of a thrower either.
I compared to my super thrower from DX and the super thrower gets further than the mx power.

so, if the mx power is not for close range, and the super thrower with only 1 p4 kicks its bum.. what good is the mx power for?

Sorry i dont mean to dis the flashlight, just my observations..


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 5, 2007)

There is more light coming out of this critter. try walking at night trough the city or a place where streetlanterns are placed. the same area will be far brighter then with the DX "Superthrower". That the MX POWER will not throw this far like the "Superthrower is obvious because of the smaller reflectors.
Or try it out in a large building or hall, you will the the difference.oo:


BTW: if the MX POWER is not enough Power for you, wait a week or so for my review of this little sucker, 1Amp burst mode








MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## markone (Oct 5, 2007)

aussiebuddha said:


> so, if the mx power is not for close range, and the super thrower with only 1 p4 kicks its bum.. what good is the mx power for?



I own the DX super thrower, the Lumapower MRV and the MX 3xCree and i have to say that the first two are completely different light from the MX, with really narrow spot for long range targetting.

MX, instead, has a medium angle beam with higher lumens count, really usefull for medium range usage, especially in complex environment, like forest, where MRV and DX superthrower are pretty useless, ending on the first tree near you.

So different lights for different jobs.

And, most important, MX costs 44USD, delivered :thumbsup:


----------



## zed (Oct 6, 2007)

Does anybody know how the MX compares to this KD 3xSSC?

https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3165

Thanks
Z


----------



## markone (Oct 6, 2007)

Mr.Urahara reloaded said:


> BTW: if the MX POWER is not enough Power for you, wait a week or so for my review of this little sucker, 1Amp burst mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like that 500 lumens are assured ....

Where did you get that monster ?
Cost ?

Marco.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 7, 2007)

That "little" sucker is a 2.5FM MAG with 6X 17670 and McR19 reflectors and bFlex build by Icarus. He measured 700 Lumens:naughty:

Wanna know price? in the middle 3digit range...


MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## markone (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr.Urahara reloaded said:


> Wanna know price? in the middle 3digit range...
> MfG Mr.Urahara



Euros or USD ?
Anyway, Expensive.

For that price we can afford a portable 25-35 Watt HID with 2-3K lumen.

By the way, led flashlights are better for reliability.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 8, 2007)

markone, you got PM.


----------



## markone (Oct 9, 2007)

The dream of 2x18650 triple cree comes true ... but with another flashlight :

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7933

Who will be the first to buy it ?


----------



## f22shift (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah. no details yet. it looks like a familar flashlight with a new head. ultrafire is not entirely unknown.


----------



## markone (Oct 10, 2007)

f22shift said:


> yeah. no details yet. it looks like a familar flashlight with a new head. ultrafire is not entirely unknown.



Yes, but i'm wondering about the driving method.

Three cree leds in series exceed ten volts, so buck or pwm regulation not possible, only boost stage current regulated, but quite rare in cheap flashlight.

Leds in parallel : too mismatch in current if not selected by Vf.
Leds drived separately : good only if there are 3 high efficiency circuit, not 3 resistors !

We need a brave that buys it, now, and as far as it arrives, promptly unmount the head spoiling the driver 

I checked my order date for MX power : 16 september.
I was the first ? 
Anyway, this time i'll wait that someone else takes first step.


----------



## lexina (Oct 10, 2007)

aussiebuddha said:


> Hi guys, Is it mine only, or I'm the only one bothered by the UGLY beam?
> I'm not used to >1 led lights so i'm not sure if its supposed to be like this or not.. if so I'm quite disappointed.



I believe there are 2 main causes of the ugly beam 1) the narrower dispersion pattern of Cree leds can create rings with smooth reflectors 2) the use of an over-lapping tri-reflector rather than 3 separate reflectors.

If you want a much nicer beam, get the tri-SSC which uses 3 separate OP reflectors. You can check out the videos in the link below:-

https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3162


----------



## zed (Oct 10, 2007)

I tried ordering the KD 3xSSC a couple of days ago but the site was broken and wouldn't let me finalise the order.

Placed an order for the MX through DX instead.


----------



## larry2 (Oct 13, 2007)

The WF500 with 3xCree and using 2x18650 batteries looks interesting !!!


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 13, 2007)

i just found this website:
http://www.gp-web.com/en/productspop.php?pid=1398

Look close and you will be suprised!

It looks like the MX Power on DX but it is not...


----------



## soloco (Oct 15, 2007)

i found this one too:
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-99-118-6380

Pretty cool but very expensive.


----------



## saabluster (Oct 16, 2007)

soloco said:


> i found this one too:
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-99-118-6380
> 
> Pretty cool but very expensive.


Can you imagine the profit margin on that! After all, you know where this was made and if this was sold buy one of our more infamous chinese retailers it would be $45.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 16, 2007)

The WolfEyes Storm and Thunder are in another league. They have better build quality and better beams and regulation. The thunder is 300$ beacuse there is the WE-Charger and 3X 18650 and those batteries should be very good.
But i agree, for 45$ the MX is IMHO a steal, the beam does not bother me and the poor soldering and mounting of the LEDs can be easily resolved.
I would buy it again, or maybe the WF500 because of the 18650 option.


MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## robm (Oct 16, 2007)

Mr.Urahara reloaded said:


> ...the beam does not bother me...



The beam can also be 'shaped' with a UCL/LDF Mag lens from flashlightlens.com - for a lovely wall-of-light


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 16, 2007)

robm said:


> The beam can also be 'shaped' with a UCL/LDF Mag lens from flashlightlens.com - for a lovely wall-of-light



End where does the throw go? = nada, niet, nichts, zero, null!

There is no throw when you use a frosted lens, or do you refer to something else and i don't get it?:thinking:


----------



## robm (Oct 16, 2007)

Obviously the throw is reduced...

From 12000 to 4000 (comparative lux readings)
Or from 110m to 63m, so approx halved.

That is the price of 'beam shaping'.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Oct 16, 2007)

well, in this case i can live with some white-wall ugly beam.

Last friday i first used my Dexlight X1 on a hill-side in nearly complete darkness and thought not bad at all, then put out the MX POWER and thought holy cow!:naughty: I really had some punch in my hand...
After now playing for nearly 2 weeks with it, i don't regret buying it and would by it over again, or the WF500 with 2X 18650.
I'm pleased with this light for it's throw and overall light output:twothumbs
Next step will be to modify the driver and resolder the LEDs.
Ok, shark-board, where are you? still in the mail...
Even thinking of putting some other reflectors in, any suggestions which one could fit and would maintain the throw?


MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## X-or (Oct 22, 2007)

Just recieved my Kai 3-SSC light. Small review here since its discussed earlier in the thread.

First impressions:
Solid and impressive build. 
Very long/smooth threads. 
Beam: No artifacts at all on 2meter or more.. OP alu reflectors seems to be working nicely 


Light output: WOW. Makes my Fenix P1D look like a old time Mag..

I´ll get back as soon as I tried it out in the dark (daytime here right now)


----------



## senf2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, does anybody know what kind of cree is used. I got mine today.
If its possible i want to put 3 Q5 in it.


----------



## Yps (Oct 24, 2007)

I got en email from kaidomain a while ago, and he says it is the Q4. 

But what batteries should I buy for this light? 2 x 18650 or 4 x R123 ? Which one will get longest runtime with ?

/Magnus


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 24, 2007)

The 2 18650 should give you more runtime.


----------



## katsyonak (Oct 24, 2007)

It's too dim on 2 x 18650 IMO. Better go with the 4 x R123.


----------



## Yps (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, do you know what runtime I will get with 4 x R123 at max power?


----------



## mrmojorising (Oct 29, 2007)

How are these MX Power holding up so far?


----------



## MaxKnight (Oct 29, 2007)

I just got mine, very impressive for the price.

Modes need a vast improvement by defaulting to 1 mode each time you turn it on rather than having to cycle through them each time.


----------



## sims2k (Nov 8, 2007)

Can anyone post the runtime when using 4 CR123 ? Thanks.


----------



## ohiogunnut (Nov 8, 2007)

Any runtime be determined for this light with 4 cr123s? Just ordered this after reading about it here on CPF and need to know how many cases of batteries I need.


----------



## ohiogunnut (Nov 9, 2007)

:thinking:


----------



## saabluster (Nov 10, 2007)

ohiogunnut said:


> Any runtime be determined for this light with 4 cr123s? Just ordered this after reading about it here on CPF and need to know how many cases of batteries I need.


Don't need cases of batteries if you have rechargeables. I'd guess it to be 1 hr- 1hr 20mins. But that is just a guess.


----------



## mrQQ (Nov 12, 2007)

can somebody please confirm what Cree bins both MX and UltraFire have?


----------



## Beer (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know what bin they are, but i can tell you I have two "white" LED's and one that is more yellow. 

The best way I can describe it is the color is that of a white incan.


----------



## Yps (Nov 12, 2007)

Runtime is 55 minutes with 4 x R123 from AW.

/Magnus


----------



## ohiogunnut (Nov 12, 2007)

55 minutes? Well, I did purchase 4 3.6V rechargeables. Is there a danger of this being too much voltage for the LEDs? Excuse my ignorance (I'm a biochemist, not an engineer). Thank you!


----------



## saabluster (Nov 13, 2007)

ohiogunnut said:


> 55 minutes? Well, I did purchase 4 3.6V rechargeables. Is there a danger of this being too much voltage for the LEDs? Excuse my ignorance (I'm a biochemist, not an engineer). Thank you!


No that is not too much voltage. It works best with the batteries you got.


----------



## mrQQ (Nov 14, 2007)

Beer said:


> I don't know what bin they are, but i can tell you I have two "white" LED's and one that is more yellow.
> 
> The best way I can describe it is the color is that of a white incan.


 
is it P4 or Q2 or which series?


----------



## vetkaw63 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yps said:


> I got en email from kaidomain a while ago, and he says it is the Q4.
> 
> /Magnus



It appears Q4.


----------



## Steve L (Nov 14, 2007)

ohiogunnut said:


> 55 minutes? Well, I did purchase 4 3.6V rechargeables. Is there a danger of this being too much voltage for the LEDs? Excuse my ignorance (I'm a biochemist, not an engineer). Thank you!


No danger, the light uses a buck driver. It converts the excess voltage to current providing a longer runtime.


----------



## Brancieri (Dec 11, 2007)

Is there a way to replace the plastic lens with a glass one?


----------



## saabluster (Dec 12, 2007)

Brancieri said:


> Is there a way to replace the plastic lens with a glass one?


Mine came with glass.


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 29, 2007)

sims2k said:


> Can anyone post the runtime when using 4 CR123 ? Thanks.



40min on cheap  Ultrafire 3.6V 880mAh LC


----------



## KingGlamis (Apr 1, 2008)

I just ordered an MX Power. Hopefully in 10-15 days I will have it. It looks awesome and will be my first CREE light. Albeit a cheap CREE light, but from the reviews I have read I'm willing to take my chances.


----------



## KRS1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Brancieri said:


> Is there a way to replace the plastic lens with a glass one?



The glass diameter is 52mm 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5948

fit perfectly


----------



## KingGlamis (Apr 12, 2008)

Finally got mine today. I will have beamshots in a couple hours (the sun is just setting here). So far I love it. Very bright and very good quality.


----------



## KRS1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Has any one mod this to Q5?

Im still not sure if i should purchase Q5 on board 14mm or just get Q5 alone?

please give me your thought.

P.S i mod a few light so far and i am happy as larry so i want this Mx Power for outdoor light .


----------



## KingGlamis (Apr 13, 2008)

Some beamshots. The tree is 170 feet away (I measured it).

MX Power on high.







Sure Fire G3 Nitrolon with Lumens Factory EO-9 360 lumen upgrade.


----------



## KingGlamis (Apr 13, 2008)

These shots show the hot spot at about 150 feet from the camera.

MX Power.






G3 EO-9.


----------



## KingGlamis (Apr 13, 2008)

Took more beamshots tonight.

First, a control shot. The far edge where the dark grass meets the light from the park lights is probably close to 300 feet from the camera.






This is my Aspheric Mag. The spot is somewhere between 250-300 feet from the camera (I know, not impressive, but another control shot for reference).






This next shot is the MX Power on high. The far edge of the hot spot is easily 250 feet+ from the camera. To me, that is some awesome throw! To those in this thread that said the MX Power is not a thrower, I disagree. To me, this is incredible throw for such a cheap light. See for yourself...






For comparison, here is my Sure Fire G3 with EO-9 380 lumen upgrade. It's impressive too, but much more yellow.






And just for fun, here is a shot of my Fenix P3D RB100 on turbo. Almost looks like the original control shot. You can hardly tell the light is on.






So yes, I'm VERY happy with the MX Power.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Apr 14, 2008)

Just for comparison:

Left: Dexlight X1 on 14500, middle: MXPower, right: Icarus 4x Cree P4 1Amp





and an outdoor pic:

left MX Power, right: Icarus:










MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## KRS1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Mr.Urahara

Have you mod your Mx any chance?

i wanted to pop some Q5 in it. Not sure what the current driver drawing the current 1A?


----------



## migui (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,

I need to eliminate the function Strobe and Mid, because I always wish to use when you turn on the flashlight mode hi. 

It´s possible??

Thank!


----------



## iq2k (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for beamshots for comparison.:thumbsup:
This light looks cool.
I'd like to try 3 p7's in something like this.
But i'd realy love to try 3p7's setup in a finned 3d mag with a tri-ali reflector & 2D cell LI-ION's.




Does anyone have any thoughts on either?


----------



## kienvu14 (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright so i just bought this flashlight, its alot better than i thought! But does anyone know of any flashlight mounts, or pressure pad chords for this specific flashlight i can buy such like this one in this link?

http://www.goodguysguns.com/Updated Site/Images/ar-15 parts picture.jpg

Im trying to mount this flashlight on the rails of my airsoft gun for tactical "Milsim"(military simulation) because i frequently play in dark places and this flashlight would be killer to be mounted on my m4.

Any help or info would help alot =D


----------



## batvette (Dec 28, 2009)

*HELP fix my MX Power 3-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight *beamshots on page 3**

So I figured this would be the place to post this, I have one of these and love it, or did, about the tenth time I dropped it recently it quit on me. 
I have some skills as far as troubleshooting but this eludes me. 
I have full voltage out of the body end as it reaches the head. It appears each of the leds are good, while I hesitate to give them full voltage individually, each does light up dimly with the DMM's meager voltage used to to check resistance. The wires which connect each have continuity, as does the spring which is the - to the body to the - of the first led in series. the only thing I can't verify is the positive plate of the head to the red + of the first led, and I assume there is a circuit of some kind in the head but I can't get inside the thing for the life of me. There are two small holes on the outer perimeter of what appears to be a round circuit board. I pried gently but it wouldn't budge. 
I get 220kohm from the back of the head (where the battery + touches) to the red soldered point on the first led- assuming there is a circuit buried in there is that okay? 

Any of you with some experiemce tearing into these helping would be appreciated, I can take some photos if you need. Will check back in a day or so.


----------



## ohropax (Apr 6, 2010)

I need one of these original china flashlight for restaurational purposes, however it's sold out on all official channels. Does any of you guys have one for sale? No need to be complete or functioning, only the basic lighthead (case,optics,etc) is actually required.

In detail i'm talking about this one:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5971

best regards,
Marcus


----------

